# Bicycle Legend Jim Huntington passes



## jrapoza (Apr 8, 2018)

U.S. Navy Veteran and Bicycle Legend, Jim Huntington, passed with his family by side quietly at the age of 65.

Jim is a US Navy Tin Sailor. 

He lived in Munson with his wife Michelle who survives him.

Jim was the driving force in New England for the bicycle hobby.  He had some of the greatest bicycle the hobby had to offer.   

Jim helped me personally with bicycle swap meets from Under the Bridge,  Swansea Swap and Larz Anderson and I was very pleased I was able to help him with the Jim Huntington swap meet. 

Jim had suffered from Altimeters for quite some time and we tried to keep the swap meet going as long as possible for him.  

It was New England's premier swap of the year.    

He will be missed he is great man.  A leader, follower and a friend.

We will have a dedication ceremony to be announced.

We will also have a Jim Huntington Memorial Swap Meet in 2019.

Semper Fortis Huntington


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 9, 2018)

Very sad news. Jim was a great guy. Super friendly and knowledgaeble. The Munson swap was one of my favorites. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## highship (Apr 9, 2018)

He will be missed. I enjoyed talking with him at the Olde Hadley Flea Market.


----------



## BicycleBill (Apr 11, 2018)

So sad to hear about Jim. I have been in the hobby for more than 30 years and he was one of my 1st bicycle friends. Deepest sympathies to his family.


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 11, 2018)

I will be having an memorial swap meet for him next year.   Stay tuned.


----------

